# SO I HAVE A YOUNGER SISTER



## ultraviolet (Sep 24, 2011)

She turned eight last week, and got a couple of pokemon games for her birthday. She's been playing HG the most, and her party so far consists of:

Quilava (lv.14) who is holding an everstone for some reason. was recently placed in the PC to make room for a lv.5 caterpie.

Lemon Peel (lv.2), I don't know why she's called Lemon Peel.

Marlip (lv. 10) I caught this one for my sister because she couldn't find one (she was in the wrong area).

Togepi, who has just learned Metronome.  (lv. 7)

Mancy (lv. 5), the aforementioned caterpie.

and finally, PONYTA (lv.18), a ponyta I traded to her for a geodude because we wanted to trade pokemon (and didn't have the foresight to nickname)! the problem is that my sister doesn't use anything else because 'everything else loses' because she doesn't train the others. 
She also really wants a slowpoke because a trainer recently used one to put all of her pokemon to sleep with Yawn. 

So far she's got one gym badge (that I had to help her with, because she was using growl on everything and getting nowhere) and she's just started on Azalea town. 

do you have younger siblings that play pokemon?


----------



## M&F (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, maybe the overpowered Ponyta will come handy with dispatching Bugsy and maybe even not being stomped flat by Whitney. But as for training the rest of the team, it might be a good idea to teach the technique of starting with a weak Pokémon and then switching out to the strong one, although that might get a tad annoying.

In pertinence to that last question, I am the younger sibling who plays Pokémon. Though I'm much better at it than my older brother. And though he doesn't like any of the games after gen III.


----------



## Spatz (Sep 24, 2011)

8 year old brother and 10 year old sister

both have the same complex, training was too hard so they just one shot through. But now after the league (in B/W) they're starting to expand.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 24, 2011)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Well, maybe the overpowered Ponyta will come handy with dispatching Bugsy and maybe even not being stomped flat by Whitney. But as for training the rest of the team, it might be a good idea to teach the technique of starting with a weak Pokémon and then switching out to the strong one, although that might get a tad annoying.


Well I did show her how to train them and stuff, but she seems to run away from all the wild pokemon or just catch new ones in each place, haha. She's not really interested in training them. 

I'm not exactly surprised, I did the same thing at her age I'm pretty sure.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 24, 2011)

My sis played. She is currently in eternal mourning for her Infernape, COOL.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 24, 2011)

I one-shotted through pretty much everything until I got stuck in Victory Road in Gold and my Meganium ran out of PP and killed itself and I realized the rest of my team was pitifully weak.

So yeah, it happens!


----------



## spaekle (Sep 24, 2011)

lol my brother actually thinks _Pokemon is too hard_ because you need some degree of patience to play it successfully. He can't beat any of his games without either using his AR or trading over legendaries/his one-shot pokemon from all his other failed games. He's _twelve_. And he thinks his rarecandy'd level 98 Ariados is a) a good Pokemon and b) his SECRET WEAPON.

He also fainted a shiny. And caught Pokerus. Only that just meant I was able to nab Pokerus off him.


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

My brother (Who I am older than my 10 minutes) "grew out of" it, so I stole his Emerald XP


----------



## Littlestream (Sep 24, 2011)

I have no siblings. But my friend's little brother is actually an OK player. He didn't KO the shiny Geodude he saw, and now it's a pretty well trained Golem. He does seem to train some of his Pokemon, if not all.

But he can't beat me or his sister at the Link Pokeathlon. And I'm not terribly good at that.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 24, 2011)

That's me when I was younger. Back in the GSC days, asked my brother for help with everything. It ended up being his save game, not mine. Then when I got Saphire, I just one-shotted the game with my Blazekin... and wondered why I couldn't beat the Elite Four.

Then, when Diamond came out (yes, it took me that long to realize this), I realized that I need to train an even leveled, well-balanced team to beat the game.

Then again, I was age 4-10.

...I still can't beat Cynthia, though.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a 12 year old brother, a 10 year old sister, and a 4 year old sister.

They ALL play pokemon. (My 4 year old sister not so much, but she played Yellow for a while. What surprises me is that she can proficiently play Brawl. I can't imagine what it'll be like in a few years.) 

My 10 year old sister takes a very methodic approach, she trains pokemon equally, and tries to use good moves and such. She hasn't played for a while, but that's probably due to lack of a system.

My brother takes 1 pokemon and trains it through the whole game. He beat Soul Silver all the way through Red using a Typhlosion. If there's one thing he's good at in the game, it's patience. he grinds constantly, almost too much. (his typhlosion was level 98 when he took on red. To my knowledge he didn't use a single rare candy.)

So, yeah, pokemon's pretty big in my family.


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

I play like your sister

EDIt: The ten year old one, LOL


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 24, 2011)

My sister is 4 and I thought she was just too young for that but after seeing RtB's post maybe she's just too stupid uninterested in video games.

But I'll force her to become a Pokémon Master, no matter what.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok who else read the title and thought someone just found out they had a sister? And why this was in a pokemon thread.... No one? Just me?

...


Okay.

Just dealing with the loss of my brain. 


Anyways I am an only, but I had a first grade buddy when I was a kid and I taught them how to get Missingno. :P


----------



## Ever (Sep 25, 2011)

Phantom said:


> Ok who else read the title and thought someone just found out they had a sister? And why this was in a pokemon thread.... No one? Just me?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


You are not alone. I was like...Okay, awkward! But then I saw the post.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Sep 25, 2011)

No younger brother/sister, but my older sister did play on my Blue cartridge one time, she nicknamed her Charmander "Charm" and was doing pretty well with my tutoring, even though she's not big on video games.

That was like, 12 years ago.

I started playing Pokémon when I was 12, so I never had too many WTF moments in my playthroughs. I do remember being crushed by the Elite Four on Blue the first time I played through the game, as my levels were too low. The second time, I chose Squirtle and made sure all my Pokémon were level 60 before going against the E4, but the moves still weren't ideal. I only started teaching my Pokémon decent moves when I got Stadium.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Sep 25, 2011)

None of my siblings play. I also tend to oneshot it which explains why I needed to borrow others' Pokemon to get past the E4 ib Black.


----------



## Cloudsong (Sep 26, 2011)

My 8 year old little brother begged and begged, so I finally gave him my old Firered game and my old GBA. At first he was just like that, trying to just train one pokemon, until I sat him down and explained to him why he SHOULDN'T do that xD Now he has more patience than I do and constantly grinds his pokemon up to whatever level I say they should be, since he seems to think I know everything about it and your pokemon need to be a specific level by the time you reach certain points in the game >.> And now he begs me to battle him 'cuz I went and bought a game link cable off of ebay and I have Emerlad, so xD..I just need to finish up my Normal monotype run and then I shall begin teaching him the art of battling. Of which I know very little about :3 XD


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 26, 2011)

My 15 year old brother also plays Pokémon, his first game was Ruby.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a 15-year-old brother who used to play Pokémon, but doesn't play it anymore. I think his first game was Fire Red, with the Water starter. Later, he switched to Fire, but in Black, he chose Snivy because he's had enough of those Fire/Fighting starters. He actually started before I did, but I don't remember any of us needing explanations. I just looked stuff up on the Internet, and the only thing I remember him helping me with was when they switched from Start to X in Gen IV. I thought something was wrong with my Enter key at first.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 26, 2011)

My 14-year-old sister played Pokemon Gold for one day when she was seven and never played it again.

On the other hand, my 12-year-old brother is actually a rather competent player. He's had a decent roster in all his games. I introduced him to competitive battling when he was 10. He's now a pretty good CBer - in fact, you may have battled him on PO; his username there is "Pie faced ninja".


----------



## hyphen (Sep 26, 2011)

yes.
my 6-year old sister.
she has almost no trouble playing the games.
and she always picks the game that has the "coolest" legendary.
o.o


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

Mystic said:


> and she always picks the game that has the "coolest" legendary.
> o.o


Considering that every counterparts of games are basiclly the same except with different Pokemon, I'd probably do the same as you sister. =P


My older sister used to love Pokemon, but when Hoenn came out, she flat out hated it.

When i was like 6 and didnt have a clue that the counterparts to games were almost the same, I bought Leafgreen and loved it, then bought Firered, until i realized it's EXACTLY LIKE LEAFGREEN, so i gave it to my sister. She now has a badass Squirtle. =P


Once, i played my aforementioned sister's Pokemon Gold game and caught a Shiny Weedle on it. Named it Sparkle, considering it sparkled on the screen (and the fact that i was 5) She deleted the game, and my 5 year old mind could not process that if she deleted the game, she'd delete the only shiny in it. I never actually told her about the shiny cause i havent thought of it til now.

Oh, and when I played my sister's new game on her gold, i didnt see the weedle and thought she killed it. =( (Of course, i was 5)


----------

